# Ibook G4 et problèmes d'affichage



## nico34830 (17 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Aprés avoir visionné des kilomêtres de texte dans forum anglais et allemand, je reviens vers la langue francaise afin de trouver une sollution à un probleme génant.

Depuis 1 mois notre mac book sous osx 10.3.9 présente des cubes comme des damiers à l'écran (vert, jaunes, bleu). Apres test par le logiciel Apple du harware, j'ai un message d'erreur concernant la carte ATI qui est le suivant : 2ATI/1/4: 113-xxxxx-142.

J'ai fait tourner ONYX, rien ne semble vider la rom qui doit être embrumée...
Pouvez vous m'aider à trouver d'autres solutions ... si il y en a une.

Merci de votre aide
Nico

Ibook G4 12 pouces 1.2Ghz


----------



## Tox (17 Octobre 2007)

Il y a de fortes chances que ce soit une panne hardware, liée à la mémoire vidéo ou au chip graphique. Peu de solutions en perspective...


----------



## pacis (17 Octobre 2007)

c'est un mac book ou ibook ? 

sinon, c'est SAV direct s'il est encore sous garantie, sinon, c'est ouverture puis nettoyage &#224; fond ( poussi&#232;re etc ... ) avec changement de pad thermique . 

Est-ce la m&#234;me chose sur un &#233;cran externe ?


----------



## Tox (17 Octobre 2007)

Chip ATI, je dirais iBook...


----------



## nico34830 (17 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses rapide.
C'est une ATI car c'est un IBOOK G4
Test effectu&#233; de suite sur &#233;cran externe ....... idem.

Je ne sais que faire il n'est pas couvert par du SAV.
Au fait c'esy quoi le pad thermique?


----------



## nico34830 (17 Octobre 2007)

peut on vider le cache ou la memoire video?


----------



## Tox (17 Octobre 2007)

La m&#233;moire vid&#233;o est vid&#233;e &#224; l'extinction.

Par contre, Pacis te propose de regarder du c&#244;t&#233; du refroidissement du chip graphique. Il se peut que le pad thermique (qui assure la liaison entre le chip et le rediateur) soit moins efficient, entra&#238;nant des artefacts d'affichage.

A ce propos, tes probl&#232;mes d'affichage apparaissent-ils tout de suite ou apr&#232;s un certain temps ?

As-tu mesurer (au moyen d'un utilitaire) la temp&#233;rature du chip graphique au moment de l'apparition des artefacts ?


----------



## nico34830 (18 Octobre 2007)

Les problemes apparaisent dès le demmarrage ou presque cad aprés lancement de deux applications. Il semble que cela soit la mémoire vidéo qui souffre d'un remplissage incorrect....

Il n'y pas moyen apparement de mettre à jour le firmware du chipset vidéo et je suis donc conincé. La seule chose qui réduise à néant le probleme est de réduire le nombre de couleurs affichées (milliers) mais bon j'ai pas cet ordi pour une si mauvaise qualité d'image....

Je suis d


----------



## Tox (18 Octobre 2007)

Suis quand même la piste du pad thermique...


----------



## pacis (19 Octobre 2007)

tu as essayé le reset PMU et PRAM ?


----------



## nico34830 (19 Octobre 2007)

La Pram oui avec altpommepr
je viens de r&#233;aliser le reset de la PMU et....... cala n'a rien fait. Apr&#233;s ouverture de deux fen&#234;tres cela revient! C'est comme si la m&#233;moire vid&#233;o &#233;tait  "charg&#233;e avec des erreurs" 

Au fait le radiateur se trouve sur quelle partie de la carte m&#232;re?

Merci encore pour votre aide
Nicolas


----------



## nico34830 (19 Octobre 2007)

La température du chipset est de 45°C avec ou sans manifestations à l'écran.


----------



## pacis (22 Octobre 2007)

est-ce que dans ces cas de freezouilles , les fenêtres sont toujours opérationnelles ansi que la souris ?


----------



## nico34830 (24 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Oui les éléments classiques sont fonctionnels. Il n'y a qu'un probleme d'affichage. Le passage en nombre de couleur plus faible évite de les voir apparaitre. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un probleme  dans la mémoire vidéo.... Rien de tout ce que j'ai pu entamé n'a fonctionné. 

Merci encore pour votre aide et si vous avez une lumiére.... je suis preneur.

Nicolas


----------



## nico34830 (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je reviens sur ce forum après avoir de nouveau éclusé d'autre forum avec des tas de choses intéressantes mais je doute que le problème "classique" du G4 ventillo and co puisse me servir. 
Comment peut on interpréter les codes d'erreur fournis  par le Apple Hardware test? Est ce possible qu'une soudure défectueuse entraîne de tels résultats dans les tests? 
J'ai lancé un DVD sur l'Ibook en mode milliers de couleurs et là ... le retour des carrés envahisseurs. Le nombre de couleurs affichées ne résoud donc pas le problème.

Merci de votre aide


----------

